# Where To Buy CZ85BD?



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2010)

I have recently been on the lookout for a ambidextrous handgun due to my perhaps, extreme left handedness. I also would like a sidearm with a decocking feature for added safety. I stumbled across the CZ85BD, and because of the features mentioned, as well as a metal frame, I may purchase one.

Only problem: Where? I have not found one available on the major vendor's websites.

Please p.m. me if advertising for a particular vendor might be a problem on this site.

And yes, aside from lurking for some time, I am new to this board.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Doug B. said:


> I have recently been on the lookout for a ambidextrous handgun due to my perhaps, extreme left handedness. I also would like a sidearm with a decocking feature for added safety. I stumbled across the CZ85BD, and because of the features mentioned, as well as a metal frame, I may purchase one.
> 
> Only problem: Where? I have not found one available on the major vendor's websites.
> 
> ...


Aren't the 75BDs ambidextrous also? They're noted as such on the CZ website, but I've yet to see both sides of the gun pictured to know the difference. Can anybody tell me what the difference is between the 85 and the 75?


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

The 75B is the standard, manual-safety, non-ambidextrious model. The 75BD is the same, but with a manual-safety/De-cocker. The 85B is the ambidextrious version with the safety and slide release on both sides. To my knowledge they do not have an 85BD.


----------

